
Free Beginner and Intermediate JavaScript Courses - eschoppik
https://www.rithmschool.com/courses
======
sjnair96
If anyone has ever tried Anthony Alicea's JS/NodeJS/Angular1
course[1],[2],[3], please let me know if rithmschool's or any other course
holds a candle to it. I really really liked Tony's course as it gave quite a
deep look into topics, which are usually only attainable from books, while at
the same time keeping it very interesting and also contain lots of best
practice material and being extremely dense but easy to digest. Do let me know
if you guys know any other courses of the same style. If you haven't watched
any of Tony's courses, do give them a shot -- they are the holy grails of
online education for me. Rigorous -- but not boring or too long.

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_5Zv5c-Ts](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_5Zv5c-Ts)

[2][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejBkOjEG6F0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejBkOjEG6F0)

[3][https://www.udemy.com/understand-
nodejs/?couponCode=LEARNNOD...](https://www.udemy.com/understand-
nodejs/?couponCode=LEARNNODE20)

Disclaimer: Because it may sound like it, I'd like to clarify I have
absolutely _no_ affiliation with Tony or his courses. I just really really
liked them.

------
zappo2938
I had my first JavaScript coding interview several months ago. The two days
before, as I reviewed all my bookmarks of resources that either helped me a
lot or that I continuously return to, I consolidated the links into a single
page. At the end of the interview they said sorry to say this but we are
looking for a Go developer and would hire me if I took a month to learn Go but
I really wanted to build one awesome app using JavaScript before I moved on.
The most important thing on the list is the link to What the heck is the event
loop anyway? video

What do I need to know to ace a JavaScript interview[0]

[0]: [https://github.com/adam-s/js-interview-
review](https://github.com/adam-s/js-interview-review)

~~~
wyclif
I had this bookmarked already, but I highly recommend it as being exactly what
it says on the tin (so to speak). If you're just starting out in JavaScript,
these resources can help you tremendously if you're willing to put in the time
studying and applying them.

------
antiffan
Congrats to the team on launching this!

I just made my way through the first few sections. This is really great
content, and I think you've done a nice job of making it accessible to
beginners.

I'll be pointing many of my bootcamp prep learners to it for practice.

~~~
eschoppik
Thanks! Let us know if you have any feedback/thoughts, we'd love to make this
as accessible as possible to beginners.

------
lquist
Just wanted to drop a plug for Eloquent JavaScript here. It's an awesome
resource!

------
vogt
I'm a UI designer who has a pretty strong mastery of HTML and CSS and am just
starting to really dive into JavaScript. I will use this material to learn and
let you know how it goes. My goal is to have a strong mastery of the
fundamentals of JS by the end of the year.

~~~
sjnair96
We're two sides of the same coin - I know some JS (can't say I have any sort
of mastery though) but don't have good HTML/CSS foundations. Let's trade
resources?

Here's the one I found to be the best by far - Anthony Alicea's Javascript
Understanding The Weird Parts course. It's rigorous, and develops and
intuition while not being long and boring. You can quite comfortably finish it
in a week.

Also, one thing that would really help if you're doing said course is is Joan
Mira's notes[2] which I will myself be compiling into a Gitbook for future
reference.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_5Zv5c-Ts](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_5Zv5c-Ts)

[2] joanmira.com/javascript-understanding-the-weird-parts/

If you find anything similar in _style_ to Tony's courses, I would love to
start them right away. The thing is I'm right now in a patch of analysis
paralysis of not being able to decide which course I should invest time in
rather than just starting something.

~~~
vogt
Thanks! I don't know of anything to speak of like Tony's courses but they look
great and I will try them.

[http://adamschwartz.co/magic-of-css/](http://adamschwartz.co/magic-of-css/)
This material, while not a course per se, was really integral to me
understanding just how CSS works at a foundational level. The interactivity
was very helpful to me.

[https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-html-and-css--
ud304](https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-html-and-css--ud304) If you are
really at a true beginner level, Udacity's Intro to HTML and CSS was
_phenomenal_ , and free. They cover everything I think you need to really get
started, and as you seemed to enjoy the video material, I imagine you will
enjoy this.

------
iamcreasy
Can anyone tell how is this course compared to the FreeCodeCamp courses?

~~~
quincyla
These seem to be non-interactive (text with occasional videos). Free Code Camp
is fully interactive coding, with test suites, in the browser.

Also, this is 35 hours including projects. Free Code Camp takes closer to
2,000 hours with projects.

------
poisonarena
Perfect for my new HackMUD habit!

------
hrgeek
Have someone already tried the course? Is it complex enough?

------
agumonkey
any post-intermediate (or advanced) js courses ?

~~~
mmmaaatttttt
Not yet, but we've got some other courses in the pipeline!

~~~
agumonkey
Cool. My question was adressed to anyone here btw.

